# Kidd to Spurs! TP to Nets!



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Kidd to Spurs! TP to Nets!

I believe this will happen - Marbury is destroying TP and Kidd is a free agent this summer. The media and fans will forget that Tony Parker is only 20 years old. They will have TP's head when the Spurs are eliminated in the play-offs (by Lakers, I think). The only thing that can change the switch of guards is if either Spurs or Nets become NBA champions.

TP will be the scapegoat and he'll enjoy an ALL STAR carreer in New Jersey. TP is in his second year and he's in a sophomore slump. Or it might just be that Marbury's got TP's number. I think it is both.

Kidd in San Antonio could mean Championship for Spurs. TP in New Jersey is the beginning of a new PG era with young nucleus.

I'd love to see TP in NJ - he's on my fantasy keeper team  

Peace, Mike


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

no i'm almost pretty sure that he will stay a spur... he's great and awesome, maybe not against marbury but still. spurs will use their money on a big man. i mean he was a big of the reason y the spurs won 60 games. just because he played 2 crappy games, people are starting to forget how much of an impact he is on the team. the spurs will only have to pay him like 800,000 while j.kidd will get millions. so hopefully they see how good he is. i want TP to stay a spur....


----------



## SpursDuncanMVP1421 (Apr 24, 2003)

I don't know how I feel about that.

I do like Jason Kidd, don't get me wrong, he has helped the Nets become a team to watch, and, his dipsy-doo passes, WOW!  

But, Tony Parker is awesome as well. (I don't pay attention to a person's age.) When you people talk about championship with Kidd on San Antonio, heck, the Spurs already have a championship-caliber team w/o Kidd. Although I am praying to The Almighty God that they will not choke in the playoffs this year.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I thought of this idea few months ago and I actually like it. Kidd and TD are in their primes, with them the Spurs will be the title contender for next 5 years maybe. On another hand, Parker is merely 20 years old, pair him with KMart and Jefferson, you have a fast-break-waiting-to-happen team for next 10 years.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

Spurs would be much better off keeping Parker and using the money elsewhere imo. if they get kidd, yea they get an upgrade at PG, but they were alrdy pretty solid there, plus Kidd isnt 21 like Parker is. If they kept Parker and signed a big man, they would be a much better team. I remember reading a thread about KG to spurs, if they keep their money til the following summer, just imagine if that happened....


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

nah, TP just lead a team to the nba's best record and he's dirt cheap at the moment. the spurs will be going for a bigman, probably from indiana. adding miller or JO will improve this team more than trading point guards.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

well Tp showed that he's worth it tonight.... he had 29 points. he finally got over marbury. the spurs won 99-86 ... i think


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

On this season from PArker, the SPurs would be crazy to trade him, even for KIdd.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lethal Vertical</b>!
> On this season from PArker, the SPurs would be crazy to trade him, even for KIdd.


San Antonio would be taking a step back by signing Kidd. The reason why they struggle to score is outside shooting sometimes. They need to find a consistent small forward, and another big. Parker has another 15 years in this league. I mean the guy is real good. Kidd doesn't play to the Spurs strengths in my opinion. He just doesn't shoot as well as is needed.


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

Its a lose-lose situation. (ie: both teams lose) Why would NJ trade KIdd.

-He just proved he is the best PG in the league by dominating payton

-They made the conf finals for the 2nd year in a row. 

-He is at the peak of his powers, and the team is built around him


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mmmdk</b>!
> The only thing that can change the switch of guards is if either Spurs or Nets become NBA champions.


Oddly enough, this will happen as the two teams will be meeting in the finals. I know Dallas isn't out of it yet, but they will be.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*The Spurs would be Nuts to let go of Parker*

at 21, he is the best PG ever. I like the guy alot and he can play another 13+ years. 

Why would the Spurs mess with the chemistry that Parker and Duncan have. They need to let Parker to continue to develop. I am
sure he has felt lots of pressure of not just being young but after Kidd as possible replacement.

Kidd is doing well with the Nets, but he failed with the Mavs and Suns. Who is to say he doesn't go back to his selfish days again.
He has shown in the past that if he doesn't like you you don't get the ball and even forces management to trade you. 

Spurs pass on Kidd, instead get a another quality center and PF.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: The Spurs would be Nuts to let go of Parker*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> at 21, he is the best PG ever. I like the guy alot and he can play another 13+ years.
> 
> Why would the Spurs mess with the chemistry that Parker and Duncan have. They need to let Parker to continue to develop. I am
> ...


I agree. Why mess with a good thing? Parker isn't as good as Kidd but then again how many PGs are? He's a young, talented PG with a big upside so I don't see the point in getting rid of him. He's already one of the best PGs in the league and he's dirt cheap so he's a real bargain. The Spurs have other areas that they need to address. For starters, they'll have a hole at C. Also, Bruce Bowen isn't getting any younger. A solid big man or wing would help this team more than a moderate upgrade at PG.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: The Spurs would be Nuts to let go of Parker*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> Kidd is doing well with the Nets, but he failed with the Mavs and Suns. Who is to say he doesn't go back to his selfish days again.
> He has shown in the past that if he doesn't like you you don't get the ball and even forces management to trade you.


Hey there's such thing call 'maturity'.


----------

